# Surf heaver recommendations?



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey y'all! Been quite a while since I've been on (wish I could say I've been doing too much fishing ?)

Just looking for some opinions, and y'all have never let me down before

I'm in the market for a new surf heaver (just adding to the lineup), preferably something in the 12' ball park, and needs to be able to throw at least 8oz.

I already have a 12' okuma longitude(3-8oz) which works great for throwing 6 or 8n bait and live finger mullet with my seagate 30
I also have a 12' Penn Prevail 4-10oz which is awesome for throwing 8n bait (including whole whiting, horse mullet, etc) when paired with my Seagate 50

I would not be opposed to buying another of either of these rods, but I am kinda looking towards getting another heavier rod.
and moving the sgt50H to the heaviest, step the Sgt30h up to the next, and pairing my Slosh 30 with the Okuma.

I am wanting to keep the price point around $200 or less, so a few models have come to mind.

The Penn Battalion 12' 4-10oz or 6-12oz
The Penn Carnage II 12' 4-10oz or 6-12oz (upper limit of my budget)
The Tsunami Trophy 12' 6-10oz
(maybe) the new Offshore Angler Breakwater 4-10oz
(I would have loved to get my hands on an Ocean Master 12' heavy, but the lineup appears to have been discontinued)

Do any of y'all have any opinions on these rods or recommendations on other rods to look at? 
Any and all info is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks y'all!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Battalion and the Tropy are good choices with the edge going to the Battalion. IMO
If you look in the marketplace section of this forum... there is an Ocean Master for sale at a great deal..(like $80 ) plus shipping.

On either of those rods mentioned above I don't know that you need to go larger than a 30 (Daiwa) 14 (shimano) 15 (Penn)
Series reels..


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmm, definitely will take a look at the market place. But nah I won't be buying a seagate 50 to go on this rod, I've just got one that I already use on my prevail as my HEAVY surf rod. It's function is mostly geared towards castable shark baits when I don't want to/can't deploy the 6/0 or 9/0. 

I trust your opinion, but what makes you choose the battalion over the Trophy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

The OM for sale now in the market place is a steal. I paid 180$ new for the same rod a fews years ago. I'd buy it but I have 5 heavers now. Don't count out the new OM Breakwater surf. Pretty decent 4-10 heaver for 100$.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Catfish713 said:


> Hmm, definitely will take a look at the market place.
> 
> I trust your opinion, but what makes you choose the battalion over the Trophy?


Either are good choices.. both have Fuji reel seats but the Battalion has Fuji guides as well.. the Battalion is available in more places of businness.. and I've seen countless Drum caught on them...I think the OM is way heavy if you're going to be holding it all day waiting on a Drum to bite. Still a good choice in that price range.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

I dont even see them original Ocean masters in bass pro anymore. All i see is the Breakwater version. I have both. Don't know about the weight difference but I can tell ya's the handle and reel seat is skinnier on the Breakwater vs the older OM. The original has cork grips and the Breakwater is x wrap. The Daiwa clamps fit everything but the squal clamps wont fit on a lot of rods, including the original Om. The squal fits on the Breakwater


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

No need to use a reel clamp on a surf rod... unless you are trying to make a "fashion statement."


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I did like the feel of the OM Breakeater, seems designed very similarly to the Prevail, only reservation I have is the handle length from butt to reel is shorter than I like. My biggest issue is I like to be able to get a feel for a heaver before buying, and that's tough in the San Antonio area. Cabela's selection is sad at best, Bass pro is ok, but not what it uses to be. 

Best place is a shop down in Corpus called Roy's. they seem to have everything. So I may just have to take a trip down, take a look and do some fishin (twist my arm) lol


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Catfish713 said:


> I did like the feel of the OM Breakeater, seems designed very similarly to the Prevail, only reservation I have is the handle length from butt to reel is shorter than I like. My biggest issue is I like to be able to get a feel for a heaver before buying, and that's tough in the San Antonio area. Cabela's selection is sad at best, Bass pro is ok, but not what it uses to be.
> 
> Best place is a shop down in Corpus called Roy's. they seem to have everything. So I may just have to take a trip down, take a look and do some fishin (twist my arm) lol


A trip to a Tackle Shop is always a good thing, Never know that you needed something till you see it .


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

"surf heaven recommendations " would be obx in North Carolina............


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I would get one of NC Travis's new rods, over all the rods previously mentioned. $250 for the blank and perhaps $120 or so for guides and grip and reel seat installed and you will have a world class heaver. Rod Tip is under 9' limit for lower shipping costs.

I cast a couple models yesterday and I was impressed, and I have cast all the high end models over the years.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

fish bucket said:


> "surf heaven recommendations " would be obx in North Carolina............


Haha maybe one day! But I enjoy the heck out of Padre Island National Seashore!


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Garboman said:


> I would get one of NC Travis's new rods, over all the rods previously mentioned. $250 for the blank and perhaps $120 or so for guides and grip and reel seat installed and you will have a world class heaver. Rod Tip is under 9' limit for lower shipping costs.
> 
> I cast a couple models yesterday and I was impressed, and I have cast all the high end models over the years.


That's a wee bit out of my price range right now, but I'll for sure keep it in mind!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Is Breakaway not still there at Corpus Christi?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

its a days drive to corpus and back from san an, if ya drive fast!
js


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Breakaway is still in Corpus, I've met Nick a few times, both in the shop and on the beach. His rods are outstanding, but a little out of my price range currently. I do day trips to Corpus a few times a year (in addition to multi day trips). It only takes a couple hours to get there, so I usually get on the beach as the sun is coming up, and leave just after dark.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

I know everyone likes to shop local but Wally W. has a good price on the Battalions online, $110.00 0r $107.00 can't remember. I like them and the Battalion is about all my budget can stand.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Catfish713 said:


> Breakaway is still in Corpus, I've met Nick a few times, both in the shop and on the beach. His rods are outstanding, but a little out of my price range currently. I do day trips to Corpus a few times a year (in addition to multi day trips). It only takes a couple hours to get there, so I usually get on the beach as the sun is coming t up, and leave just after dark.


Sorry, I thought that $250 for a built rod might be close enough. And as you had said you go down that way anyway . . .


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yea, I have been considering just saving my pennies and having Nick build me a rod too


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I wouldn't be one to talk you out of that if you can swing it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Catfish713 said:


> Breakaway is still in Corpus, I've met Nick a few times, both in the shop and on the beach. His rods are outstanding, but a little out of my price range currently. I do day trips to Corpus a few times a year (in addition to multi day trips). It only takes a couple hours to get there, so I usually get on the beach as the sun is coming up, and leave just after dark.


 Don't know what his price range is down there. BUT,you want a rod that can replace all those other heavers you have at catching drum?? Ask if he has a "second generation 1509 for sale.. That would be the hot tip.. Like I said,don't know his prices,but well worth it,because about every blank nowadays was copied from that design.... Great throwing rod and not as heavy as OM..


----------

